# Riviste Playstation e PC consigliate



## Fabriman94 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Salve, essendo un fan accanito della Playstation, ma anche del PC, seppur di meno, vorrei chiedervi quali sono le riviste che mi potete consigliare. Io compro PSM, Computer Bild e PC Professionale, ma vorrei, specie per quanto riguarda la playstation, una rivista più sincera e meno paraculo sulle recensioni dei giochi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2013)

io una volta leggevo sempre Games machine non so se esiste ancora mi piaceva un casino


----------



## Doctore (11 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io una volta leggevo sempre Games machine non so se esiste ancora mi piaceva un casino


ero ragazzino quando leggevo quella rivista...mi viene da piangere


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io una volta leggevo sempre Games machine non so se esiste ancora mi piaceva un casino



Cosa mi hai fatto tornare in mente!!


----------

